# 1994 Audi Quattro?



## bvretr (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm looking at picking up a quattro sedan from a friend of my uncle's. 
My question is: What is this car? I am unfamiliar with Audi models from this time period.
My uncle says it's not an A4 quattro. It's just a quattro. I'm lost.
I know it's got a six cylinder, however. If that helps.


----------



## Lomax2ooo (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: 1994 Audi Quattro? (bvretr)*

You sure it's a six cyl.? Cause they made a 94 Audi Quattro that has a V8.
I have a 1990 Audi Quattro and it's a V8.
http://auto.consumerguide.com/.../2335/
Check that out, it'll give you some good info.


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

my husband has a 1990 v8 what does it look like do you have any pictures that would help us to be able to tell you what it is


----------



## bvretr (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (babydoll8302)*

Thanks a lot for the feedback. I'm waiting on pics right now. I'm pretty sure it's a 2.8 liter car, though.


----------



## bvretr (Sep 14, 2006)

I have to apologize to everyone, the car is actually a 1996 model, which would make it an A4 Quattro.
Sorry.


----------

